#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July Member of the Month

## Froggy

This month, the staff would like to take a moment to recognize a member who has been with us since 2016. She recently celebrated her two-year anniversary this past June and we want to thank her for being a phenomenal member for the past couple of years.

She hails from Ireland, she loves reading and traveling and is an incredibly talented artist.

She is currently involved in both private and group roleplays on the site. 

Some of her roleplays include Outbreak: Genesis and Bay Water Bandits.


Without further adieu, we would like to thank Leanna for all she does around the site and for being an exceptionally wonderful person. Congratulations Leanna!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Leanna

Oh dear. *blushes* 

Why, thank you, RPA. 

 ::>:

----------


## Undead_Fears

Nice! Congrats!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris



----------


## Leanna

~feels the love~ 

;P

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats, Leanna!

----------


## Dnafein



----------


## Leanna

Loller.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Leanna



----------


## MidKnight

Hey a little late for the party but congrats Leanna!!! Plus I don't know why but I just like that scene from the movie.  :XD:  Kind of dumb in a way.  :XD:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Leanna

Aw, thank yeeee @J’Von; 

And @Merry; 

So nice. Such dance. Very party.

----------


## Merry

more dancing then!

----------

